# Rifle river headwaters



## Nutsboat (Aug 22, 2015)

Heading up to the state rec area last week of August. I anticipate ephoron in the evening. Does anyone think there will be any daytime mayflies or am I looking at caddis and terrestrial only?


----------



## Sage XP (Apr 25, 2006)

Nutsboat said:


> Heading up to the state rec area last week of August. I anticipate ephoron in the evening. Does anyone think there will be any daytime mayflies or am I looking at caddis and terrestrial only?[/QUOTE
> 
> If you want whiteflies you may want to head to mio. Maybe some Cahill's and olives during the day. Not sure on white flies on the rifle


----------



## Nutsboat (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks, don't know if I'll make it to mio.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I'd stick with hoppers up there, you'll crush the fish!


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Tricos should be hatching well. How good are your eyes? They are buggers to tie on the tippet!


----------



## Nutsboat (Aug 22, 2015)

DLHirst said:


> Tricos should be hatching well. How good are your eyes? They are buggers to tie on the tippet!


Yeah, tied some up in size 20. Probably too big. Josh at gates said for whatever reason an 18 bwo sometimes works during trico hatches too. Who knows.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Size 18 BWOs seem to work whenever I am scratching my head trying to figure out... Especially on rainy (snowy?) days, they are go to most of the year. I will always trust what Josh says, too!


----------



## Nutsboat (Aug 22, 2015)

Heading up this weekend. Any reports?


----------

